# Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips



## JochenK (16. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem gestern die Nachbarschaft zum großen Kettensägenmassaker angerückt ist, steht nun in kürze das wilde Baggern an der Reihe.

Da mehr Bäume gefallen sind als erwartet hat sich die gestaltung etwas geändert, und unten beigefügt sieht man den aktuellen Stand der geistigen Planung unsererseits.

Ich hoffe die Skizze/Legende ist soweit selbst erklärend, und ich bin auf eure Tips und Anregungen gespannt.
Folgende Fragen habe ich grundlegend:
Sind die Sumpf/Flachwasserzonen so in Ordnung?
Reicht die Größe des Filtergrabens, und wie tief sollte dieser werden?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten!!

Gruß Joe 

 

http://www.kaphengst.net/gra/gartenteich_2.gif


----------



## Annett (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Joe,

da sich niemand anderes meldet, will ich denn mal........ 

Mir fällt direkt am Teich nichts schwerwiegendes auf, außer dass Du bisher keinen Skimmer eingezeichnet hast.
Absichtlich?
Die Bezeichnung von D und C ist vertauscht, oder? 
Hast Du irgendwo etwas eingeplant, wo man mal im Sitzen das Wasser genießen kann? Mir wäre sowas wichtig.
Wie tief wird denn E? Hast Du an eine Stufe gedacht, auf der man sich stehend ausruhen kann, falls dies in der Tiefzone nicht möglich ist?
Wir werden alle nicht jünger, der Teich aber weder kleiner noch flacher. 

Dann habe ich gesehen, dass Du direkt an den Teich mehrere Streifen Bambus/Miscanthus setzen möchtest.
Bambus verliert das ganze Jahr über Blätter, Miscanthus läßt man über Winter stehen, da sonst (angeblich - habs nie getestet) die Pflanzen eingehen. 

Das Chinaschilf veranstaltet bei mir am alten Teich jeden Winter eine nette "Sauerrei", da es in der Hauptwindrichtung liegt und sämtliche Blätter davon im Teich landen. :evil
Ich würde es eher nicht wieder auf diese Seite eines Teiches pflanzen.
Außerdem gewinnen die Horste sehr schnell an Umfang. Deshalb bau bitte Wurzelsperren in Richtung Teich ein. 
Dies gilt auch für nicht-horstbildende Bambus-Sorten!
Bei mir brachte ein kräftiger __ Sommerflieder (weißblühend, ich glaube die Sorte hieß "Peace") einen sehr guten Sichtschutz. Allerdings krümmelt auch er vom Sommer bis zum Frühjahr.  

Du baust nach den Naturagart-System, wie man sieht. Baust Du auch mit ihnen, d.h. kaufst Du dort die Teichfolie und andere Sachen?

Ich überlege gerade, ob Deine Planung nicht im Schwimmteichbereich besser aufgehoben wäre.  
Werde sie besser mal "rüber" schieben.

P.S.: Sollen da nun eigentlich Fische mit rein oder nicht?


----------



## fleur (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Joe,

erstmal herzlich :Willkommen2 bei den :crazy Teichianern 

vielleicht liegt die mangelnde Reaktion auch an deiner *Skizzengröße*  
ich konnte jedenfalls, trotz Lesebrille, kaum was erkennen
vielleicht geht's anderen auch so ??
(Annett hat ja Luchsaugen)

Gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß an Teich und Forum
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der auch nix sieht)


----------



## Annett (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Carin,

ich wollte mich auch erst über die Größe beschweren  ... hab dann aber mal das gif-File angeklickt.


----------



## martin karstens (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo!
Die Größe des Filtergrabens reicht auf alle Fälle, wenn nach Naturagart gebaut wird. Da werden mind. 20-25% Filtergraben benötigt. 
Wie groß sind die beiden Bäume die noch an der linken Grundstücksgrenze stehen? Wegen den Wurzeln und die Angst das die Teichfolie beschädigt werden kann, würde ich den Abstand etwas größer, oder mit einer guten Wurzelsperre versehen (auch mind. 60cm tief).


----------



## Kurt (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Joe,
Servus im Forum! 

Mit dem System kann eigentlich nix schiefgehen - dürfte sich schon lange bewährt haben - vor allem einfache Selbstbauweise uns sparsamer Betrieb möglich.

Zu der Skizze kann ich nur sagen - auf alle Fälle den Tiefen/Schwimmbereich auf mindestens 4,5 m verbreitern sonst kann immer nur einer hin und her. Aber 2 sollten schon gleichzeitig ihre Runden drehen können.  
Auch die Schwimmbereichlänge würde ich (bei der lt. Plan vorhandenen Grünfläche) auf 10-12 m verlängern.
Vergiss nicht - wieder ein paar m2, die du nicht mähen mußt .

Eine Seitenansicht wäre auch noch super - das Gelände, Umfeld, Bachlaufgefälle usw. wäre schon auch noch hilfreich, damit man einige Tipps geben kann. 

Viel Spaß beim Weiterplanen und anschl. Bau!!!!   

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee

Kurt


----------



## JochenK (18. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo euch allen,

war ein paar Tage unterwegs und schon gibt es Antworten, prima!
Allerdings eine Anmerkung mal ganz vornean, dies sollte eigentlich ein reiner Fischteich werden. 
Der Schwimmteich ist noch in fernerer Planung, und soll in den hinteren Teil des Grundstücks und da dann auch sehr groß ausfallen.

@Anett, gute Augen, einen Skimmer hab ich noch nicht eingezeichnet, mir ging es jetzt auch erst mal um den Teich als solchen, ob das so Sinn macht oder eben grobe Planungsfehler drin sind.
Das System ist im Prinzip NG, ich werde mir bestimmt dort die Folie kaufen und nach Maß verschweißen lassen. das finde ich eine geniale Sache.
Ob ich ansonsten aber alles dort kaufe stelle ich mal unbeantwortet in den Raum, dafür muß ich mich noch in die Details einarbeiten, bzw. genau wissen was ich noch brauche.
Mit C & D hast Du recht, ist mir durch gegangen...
Sitzen wollen wir 1. auf der Steinterasse ganz unten, und auf der Holzterasse 2

@Martin, die beiden Bäume sind schon ganz schön groß, was die Wurzellage angeht wird dann spontan etwas umgeplant. Ich habe noch keinen schimmer wo die Wurzeln liegen.

@Kurt, Grüße an den Bodensee, hab ich mir gestern aus der Luft angesehen, bin nach und von Friedrichshafen aus geflogen gestern ;-)

Grüße Joe


----------



## günter-w (20. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Joe, herzlich willkommen im Forum, So nun geht mein Rechner wieder. Ich hab noch eine Anmerkung wegen der Fische. Bitte plane zumindest zum nachrüsten noch einen Filter mit ein. Da in der Vegetationarmen Zeit die Pflanzen keine Leistung bringen. Das könnte dann je nach Fischbesatz zu Problemen führen.


----------



## JochenK (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Guten Tag mal wieder, 

nun ist der Joe in der Zwischenzeit Papa geworden  , und somit ist der Wunsch bzw. die "sicherheitsbegründete" Umsiedlung des Teiches etwas verschoben worden.

Ist aber nicht schlimm, es gab ja noch genug am Haus zu tun, so dass mir 1. nicht langweilig wurde, und 2. die Ideen sich ein wenig verändert haben was den Teich angeht.

Durch die Bäume links haben wir uns entschlossen den teich nach rechts an die Grundstücksgrenze zu versetzen. Weiterhin soll ein zusätzlicher Sitzplatz von 3x3m Größe entstehen der vom Teich umschlossen ist. (braun)

Unten rechts der Filtergraben nach NG Prinzip, jedoch nicht von NG berechnet oder was, sondern alles im Plan ist auf meinen Mist gewachsen. Somit lasst doch bitte mal hören ob ich irgendwas ganz dummes vorhabe, oder ob das ganze so hin hauen könnte.

Wie beim letzten Bild im ersten Beitrag, draufklicken vergrößert das Bild!

Danke und Gruß

Joe

P.S. es ist eigentlich ein Fischteich, kein Schwimmteich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Joe,
erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Papa werden 

Zu deinem Plan: Kann man nicht soviel sagen finde ich, aber Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen das es geht.

Möchtest du noch die Hilfe von NG in Anspruch nehmen ? Da kannst du deinen Plan ja einreichen, die Kosten werden dann bei einer Bestellung (Folie etc.) erstattet.


----------



## JochenK (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Uwe,

danke für die Glückwünsche  
Eigentlich wollte ich den Plan auch an NG geben, und von dort in jedem Fall die Folie auf Maß fertigen lassen.
Mein Wunsch war halt eventuelle "offensichtliche Fehler" vorab durch zu diskutieren, und mir dann von NG den endgültigen Teich genau zeichnen zu lassen.

Oder schlägst Du uns ein anderes Verhalten vor?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*



JochenK schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch war halt eventuelle "offensichtliche Fehler" vorab durch zu diskutieren



Völlig OK so, aber da ja nichts Grundsätzliches falsch ist soll NG nun die Arbeit machen und du lehnst dich erst einmal entspannt zurück.

Schreib doch "günter-w" mal per PN an, er ist der Schwimmteichguru hier im Forum

Zur Info, solltest du einen Plan bekommen, bitte nicht hier ins Forum stellen da NG das Copyright hat


----------



## JochenK (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo Uwe,

ok dann werde ich die Kollegen von NG mal bemühen.
Nur der Ordnung halber, es handelt sich eigentlich um einen Fischteich, obwohl die kleinen dann wieder in dem Teich schwimmen werden.... 
Es ist jedoch nicht auszuschließen, das (geeignetes Wetter vorausgesetzt) wir auch mal Füßchen oder mehr in den Teich stecken werden. Grundausrichtung ist aber für die Fische.

Gruß Joe


----------



## JochenK (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau - Skizze anbei mit Wunsch nach Anregung / Tips*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der Zwischenzeit mal eine nette Mail von Günter bekommen, danke dafür! Weiterhin stehe ich mit NG im regen Kontakt und der Bau macht wie man (hoffentlich sieht) rege Fortschritte.

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand, nach einem recht erfolgreichen Samstag.
Habe mit dem Nachbarn die Stufen geglättet, und den Uferbereich noch etwas geformt bzw. teilweise vergrößert. (was ein Besuch bei NG doch ausmacht... aber das steht ja auch exact so im Buch "wer die Uferzonen bepflanzt sieht, wünscht sie sich größer..:"
Ich habe sie somit nur an "Sichtbereichen" wo man von aussen in den Teich schaut auf 20cm/20cm reduziert gebaut, und sonst teilweise bis zu einem Meter Pflanzzone vergrößert.
Dort gegenüber von der geplanten Terasse, wird dann mit Röhricht ein schöner Sichtschutz gepflanzt.

Im Hintergrund von Bild 1 sieht man auch neben den Sicherheitsstufen, die Treppe aus dem "Nichtschwimmerbereich" gleich neben dem zukünftigen Wasserfall.
http://www.kaphengst.net/gra/fischteich/stufenbau_1.jpg

http://www.kaphengst.net/gra/fischteich/stufenbau_2.jpg

Hat das heute Spaß gemacht den Teich entstehen zu sehen....

Hat jemand Anmerkungen zum Bau?

_EDIT by Annett: Bilder in Links umgewandelt, da mit jeweils 800kB zu groß. Bitte hier in der Anleitung besonders auf den roten Text achten. Danke. MfG Annett_


----------

